# Power pack/transformers



## rambo_k9 (Mar 29, 2010)

Hey all. Got some new/used power pack/transformers for HO trains. Two are tyco, two are generic. My question is do you get more power or better performance from one brand to another? They all appear to be same "size". Thanks.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Not sure which models you have, but my old (early 1970's) Tyco DC transformer (little gold box, maybe 4.5""x3"x1") puts out very little power as compared to more modern equipment.

Check the labels on your transformers ... you should see a power rating ... Watts, Volt*Amps, or similar.

Regards,

TJ


----------



## Rocky Mountian (May 17, 2010)

Will a HO and O work on the same transformer?


----------



## Rocky Mountian (May 17, 2010)

Talking old school


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Rocky, there are two factors to consider, once you get past checking for frayed cords, etc, so you don't electrocute yourself.

First is to look at the label and see if the output is AC or DC. Most modern trains are DC: using an AC transformer will fry your motor. An AC transformer will often have a separate DC output post for accessories, but your stuff is probably straight DC.

Second, look at the wattage. A watt is a unit of power. Lotsa watts = lotsa power. Little watts = little power. A small S scale train transformer might be in the 50 to 70 watt range; a monster will be up around 200 or more. HO can probably get by with less, but more watts are good watts. You can use the same tranny for O gauge or HO, as long as you keep the AC/DC thing in mind and don't fry your motors.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Couple of additional thoughts ...

With the exception of a few 1970's/1980's "odd ducks", almost all Lionel-brand O (both old and new) runs on AC power. Lionel transformers typically have track output and accessories output, both in AC.

Most HO stuff requires DC power.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Rocky Mountian said:


> Will a HO and O work on the same transformer?


Just to emphasize TJ and Reckers...

do not connect DC HO to a AC Lionel transformer!


----------



## Rocky Mountian (May 17, 2010)

OK thanks for the info. I got alot to learn, but thats what makes it fun.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The first step is understanding what you have and how to run it. With the use of diodes AC is Currently making a comeback. In fact, with the whole electronic industry you are seeing less and less DC power packs. The 70's and 80's had some pure DC operational engines . The trick now is to id them and get them running on AC with modifications. Nowadays a lot of AC engines use DC motors. At least in O scale. HO traditional, is still DC.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

AC rules. 'Nuff said.


----------



## bradimous1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Reckers said:


> AC rules. 'Nuff said.


so does S scale 




:cheeky4: jk


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I knew there was a reason I liked you!


----------

